# Making Lawn more Acidic, lower pH



## sftong (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello Helpers,

I live in Central Ohio, and my Blue Grass lawn is thinning out. Based on many recommendations here, I use a DIY tool kit and found my lawn soil to be pretty Alkaline, very low in Potash, and need some boost in Phosphorous and Nitrogen. There are tons of clays in my soil.

Based on my initial study and checking around, seems like I need 3 things:

1) Sulfur to lower the pH -- https://www.homedepot.com/p/20-lb-Fast-Acting-Sulfur-100510896/203342315

2) Milogranite as some recommend here. But it is not cheap, found better price at Walmart $11.57 / 36 pound bag. I need 3 bags just for 1 application -- https://www.walmart.com/ip/Milorganite-Slow-Release-Nitrogen-All-Purpose-Long-Lasting-6-4-0-Fertilizer-36-lbs/16794889

3) Chicken poop.

4) Potash? Any recommendation?

5) Phosphorous and recommendation?

Can I apply all 5 above in 1 application?

Thanks Much
Sean


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF. We have very similar soils. My pH is 8.1, my phosphorus is 4ppm and very low potassium. While my soil is not the best, I still have a nice yard and so can you.

I've looked a the fast acting sulfur in the past. If I recall correctly, it was more marketing than product. To lower the pH the ideal / cheaper way is with elemental sulfur and it takes years to slowly add enough without killing your lawn.

I'm using Ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) since it plays better with alkaline soils.

Milo is nice and the iron is good for our soils. It gets expensive.

For potassium, Sulfate of Potash (SOP) 0-0-50 is the best way, but it is harder to find. Muriate of potash MOP 0-0-60 
, Is easier to find but not as nice to the soil. See if you have an Advance Turf Solutions near you, they should have it.

Phosphorus, Milo has almost a 1:1 ratio, so you could use it.


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

I am in a similar position, my soil has a pH of 7.6 at the last test. I've spent the last year adding chicken poop, I've also started doing foliar sprays of iron because my lawn was showing signs of chlorosis.

I'm working on the principal that if I can drop the pH over time to 7 then it will be better for the KBG and PRG as nutrients will be more available.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Acidifying Index charts:
http://www.aces.edu/timelyinfo/Ag%20Soi ... -04-08.pdf
https://www.adelaide.edu.au/fertiliser/ ... etAcid.pdf
More information can be found by exploring the Soil Fertility "Popular Threads" links.


----------

